# Strut Bar Design



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey guys, 

Was wondering if adjustability is of any concern to anyone interested in strut bars. It will have the option of adjusting tension by either tightening or losening the ends of the bar. If you guys think this is a useless option, I wont hassle with it, but if it is worthy, then I will be using it.

Thanks for any input.
-Nick


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Not the best picture*

Those are the mounts, the bar will be a 1 inch aluminum rod.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I would only see the adjustments needed for ease of installation. Oh and I know you are working on one for a 3.5 too


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *I would only see the adjustments needed for ease of installation. Oh and I know you are working on one for a 3.5 too  *


Well this will fit the 3.5's engine bay. Problem is aesthetically it doesnt Compare to the APR one because we didnt want any moving joints so that it would be stronger. So for people popping their hood, the APR is good and for people turning faster, mine should be good . Mine is just a solid 1 inch alumium rod that curves to fit over the engine.

The bar should be in next week and I will have pics up.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

I don't see how adjustability could be that useful unless your autocrossing. But for daily performance driving don't bother. I could be wrong, those who have them let us know if you like them.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Well adjustability lets you keep the strut bar tighter. We just made it with slight slight adjustability, mainly for ease of install.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

When you think this will be ready and how much??


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

JBL85.... Not crashing your party, but I don't think the Altima would benifit at all with a STB.... that thing is STIFFFFFFF!

Have you tested one yet?


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *JBL85.... Not crashing your party, but I don't think the Altima would benifit at all with a STB.... that thing is STIFFFFFFF!
> 
> Have you tested one yet? *



No, I am waiting for the bar to come back from the benders.

From what I hear, ThaiBruin and TweekersAltima are loving their strut bar, so I dunno...could actually be helping


2.5Nismo, should be a week or two, looking at about $160 probably and will have anodized mounts.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

What's up man?
Keep me post...
Interested.


----------

